# 14ft warren skiff build



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Do you know what it is? It looks like a 14ft Johnsen skiff .


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Sweet. I love these builds.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Why was there even a floor in there? Are you going to put another floor back in or just cover that middle keel ridge?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Those kids looked like they were having a ball


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

backwater: i thought it might have been a johnson skiff as well but i havent seen one that is like this one. ive done a ton of googling. the back is way to rounded and its completely flat from front to back. the front looks a lot like the way ankonas are made. its titled as a bay marin and there is a shadow on the side from a plate that says warren. but who knows where it came from, it seemed like everyone and their brother made boats in miami in the 70's.



yobata: i wondered the same thing when i first started tearing this thing apart. 

this boat wasnt supposed to be a project but we all know how that goes. the kids love it, so does the wife. so this is going to be a quick project so i can get to my bigger project in the back ground of some of the pics.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

got a little bit done today. started making the basic shapes for the decks. got the transom pieces cut out and fitted. got the replacement floor cut out and fitted. last but not least started with the design of the rear casing deck. all its missing is the gutter for the hatch and the hatch. ill deal with a splash well right before i put the deck in for good.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

front casting deck. got the aft and middle supports done. also worked on where i wanted to put my trolling motor mount and decided off to the left. its not completely to the side due to clearance issues with the head when its stowed.

handy dandy tool for marking where i want the deck to sit. i want a little toe kick all the way around




so now that everything is dry fitted its time to start glassing. it will be a couple days before i get anything worthy of pictures. but hopefully by the end of the weekend i will everything thing done under the decks. still debating the issue of to put in the floor or not


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

I would put the floor in since you already got the bulk heads fitted with the floor. Plus a floor will be alot more comfortable.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

thats kind of where im at too. its not like its that much more weight. i like to second guess everything so bear with me lol.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

got some progress done. floor has been hot coated on the bottom and bonded to the hull. that really stiffened this hull up. glad im keeping with it. also got the transom in and all glassed. some fairing is needed on the outside but overall im done. also got the front casting deck hatch gutters started. also worked on a little detail of the trolling motor mount. excuse the mess im a bit out of room at the moment


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

so it might not look like much but i got the underside of the front casting deck done. the hatch channels were glued screwed and glassed. then i put another layer of 1708 over everything. as it is, its very solid. i also put in 2 stiffeners up forward.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

It's looking good keep those pictures coming


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

thanks! as requested more pics. 
got the deck glued, screwed and tabbed. then started working on the aft casting deck. got the drains made up.also started on the motor well


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Youll appreciate the floor. Improves stability a ton bc you can walk the centerline comfortably. Plus it helps with hull flex if you wanted to exceed the hp rating 5-10 hp.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

i honestly dont know what the max hp is for this boat. judging by how it runs with a 25hp im sure much more would be fun 
got the hatch channel and the motor well glued and screwed. also got the bulkheads tabbed in. still need to put some glass over everything. put everything on including the motor to make sure everything fits right before i did any glueing. the motor has to be turned to the left to go up all the way, but fits great down and at the first notch up. so im happy with the size of the well.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

back is about done. i had an idea for the hatch gutters. i put some tape on some pvc. then i mixed up some thickened resin. i poured the thickened resin into the drains and then wet out some mat and pushed the pvc into the channel to make the shape. when it flashed off i was left with a prefect gutter. now because i wanted to keep with the unfinished look here i didnt push down very hard. this allowed me to keep the look i was going for, but everything is still water tight. im keeping with the unfinished skiff look for the deck. so my layup schedule went like this; 2 layers of 1708 and then 1 solid layer of 1.5oz mat. no seams and just about perfect when it comes to being flat. now i just need to work my way forward.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Did you glass the underside of that rear deck?


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

yeah i did. just didnt take a picture of it. its basically the same as the front just with out the wings. i also forgot to post up the ppic of the floor after i faired out the edges and put a layer of 1708 on top


----------



## taco29403 (Jun 16, 2015)

Nice work man. Look really good so far.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

thank you! so today i got the layer of mat on the rear deck forward face and 3/4 of the center. then i ran out of resin. that happened pretty early in the night so i decided i would work on the motor a little bit. the motor runs pretty good, just a few preventive maintenance things i like to do when i get a new to me motor. water pump, lu oil, plugs, carb clean and decarb. this thing really needs a decarb but first up is water pump. this thing was in need of replacement. judging by the lack of missing paint on the shift linkage im going to say it has never been done.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

How do you do your decarb?


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

erikb85 said:


> How do you do your decarb?


Seafoam. i normally run the motor to get it warm and then slowly let the carb suck up the seafoam. once i get about 1/3 of the can in i shut it down, while its still sucking in the sea foam. then i put the motor up, pop out the plugs and put some in each cylinder, just enough to cover the piston top.. put the plugs back in and let it sit for an hr. then i take the plugs out, lower the motor and spin the flywheel by hand a few times to get the seafoam out. put the plugs back in and start it. let it run get until it quits smoking. then i put the rest slowly through the carb and run it till it quits smoking. then i take it out and run it for a little bit at the mid to high range of the rpms.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

im pretty much finished up with the glass work. everything has 2 layers of 1708 and a layer 1.5 oz matt. i still have to fit the hatches but that shouldnt take to long. i need to get all the hardware installed so i can over drill everthing nd fill with thickened resin.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

ceejkay said:


> im pretty much finished up with the glass work. everything has 2 layers of 1708 and a layer 1.5 oz matt. i still have to fit the hatches but that shouldnt take to long. i need to get all the hardware installed so i can over drill everthing nd fill with thickened resin.


thats was very fast!!! Looks good! Can't wait to see it done. What paint are your going with?


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

im not gonna waste to much time prepping for paint, just gonna scuff everything up. im going to give the rustoleum top sides a try. ive never used it and figured this was the perfect test for it. and if it fails ill just sand it down and go another route. ill get to the outside eventually, but i ended up picking up a blue gelcoat for the outside.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

got everything finished, holes drilled and filled. then scuffed up last night, wiped down and put some primer on it. the primer says recoat within 2hrs so i figured 10 should be good for paint. i still have to do under the rear casing deck, i ran out of supplies. so this afternoon i rolled some gloss white on it. ill probably do 1-2 more coats over the next few days. its getting close


----------



## mackman904 (Apr 20, 2016)

ceejkay said:


> got everything finished, holes drilled and filled. then scuffed up last night, wiped down and put some primer on it. the primer says recoat within 2hrs so i figured 10 should be good for paint. i still have to do under the rear casing deck, i ran out of supplies. so this afternoon i rolled some gloss white on it. ill probably do 1-2 more coats over the next few days. its getting close


Looking good, keep it up


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

so i got 3 coats of paint on it and i think that will work. it was really hot today and this paint was drying tack free in 1.5hrs. because its going on a rough surface i didnt sand in between coats. but it layed down pretty good and im happy with the gloss. while i was waiting on paint to dry i decided to pull the carb off and give it a good clean.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

interior is just about done!! got the splatter coat down. its the same color the hull will be. also got started on the hatches.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

got the boat flippped today. man that was interesting, but it went with out any issues. getting it back over is gonna be fun. i put 2 eyebolts in the rafters of the roof and used a ratchet strap to keep the bow up. then lifted the back with the engine hoist. then lowered it slowly as i rolled the boat over.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Looking good man. Thanks for keeping us posted


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

the gel coat is shot on this boat, i knew this going into it. theres so many spider cracks that its ridiculous. the only way i know to get rid of them and for them not to come back is to go down to bare glass. so thats pretty much what im doing.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

I did a boat awhile back that when I was prepping it for primer. I thought I got all the cracks sanded and then when I put primer on it went right into all the cracks. I used a 2k primer and it showed me every crack and allowed me to fix it before paint. Just shows how the primer saved me a lot of trouble down the road.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

im not going to use paint on the hull. im going to use gelcoat. so im going to do kind of the same thing you did with primer but with tinted resin (gel coat)


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

ive got some progress done. got both sides ground down with 24 and then 36 grit.when i flipped the boat over i noticed there was a very small hole where some paint came through from the inside. i got that glassed up with 2 layers of 1708 and a layer of matt. then put a coat of resin on the entire boat. while that was tacky i put another coat on. this filled in a lot of the deeper scratches and also most of the pinholes i got from grinding the gelcoat off. ive got 1 side sanded down with 80 grit. still have the other side to go. after that i will roll on a semi thick coat of gel coat. then sand down with 220 and fill any imperfections that come up. then off to spraying the last 2 coats of gel coat


----------



## Centropristis (Jun 10, 2016)

Nice work. I have a similar skiff to yours....although mine is called an Ormond (1965). They must have just been passing the same mold from company to company back then!

How did you accomplish the splatter coat? Was it done with a brush or sprayed on? I have heard of people using a product for "webbing." I need to try and match the rest of my interior after my transom job.....maybe I'll just end up repainting the whole interior??

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/new-to-the-forum-skiff-project-and-info-request.39276/


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

got everything faired to what i thought would be good. then decided to roll on a thick coat of gelcoat with no thinners or additives. kind of a primer so to speak. probably not the best idea as i have a ton of fairing to do, again... but this will also be the final color. hopefully the next update is it shiny.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

well its got color and some shine. its by no means perfect but i cant have this boat down any longer. so it will have to do. i didnt have nearly enough gelcoat. i will say that durtec is some awesome stuff. no wet sand or buff has been done


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

ceejkay said:


> well its got color and some shine. its by no means perfect but i cant have this boat down any longer. so it will have to do. i didnt have nearly enough gelcoat. i will say that durtec is some awesome stuff. no wet sand or buff has been done
> 
> Love the color. Good work on a challenging project


----------



## Centropristis (Jun 10, 2016)

Wow. That looks great! Making me think about doing this to mine after the transom is finished. How much gelcoat did you end up needing? Did you shoot the final coat with the same gun you mentioned earlier or was that rolled on too? 

Great work. Now get out and enjoy it! Happy Father's Day.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

i actually had to sand all that i rolled down. it just wouldnt fair, so i had to keep going and going. i sprayed that last go around and used the additive duratec


----------



## Robby Stubley (Jun 1, 2016)

ceejkay, looks great. What size marine ply did you use for the floor? Any idea on what the finished product weights?


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Robby Stubley said:


> ceejkay, looks great. What size marine ply did you use for the floor? Any idea on what the finished product weights?


I used 1/2" for all the decking. 2 layers of 1708 on both sides and then a layer of 1.5oz matt on top. If i had to guess i would say she weighs about 500lbs. Once im all done and everything im planing on weighing everything.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Can I get some really close shoots on the gel coat paint? Just wanted to see how well it flowed with the durtec.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

unfortunately my phone wont focus enough to get a good shot. so the pic on page 2 will have to do, sorry. getting it put back together


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

figured i would give you guys an update. im happy, mommas happy, all is good. i still have a few things that need some tweaking and ill be adding stuff here and there. ill update this thread accordingly.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Wow, that boat looks great on the water. I need to get back to work on my boat. Going to order a gelcoat dump gun and do the durtec like you did. I really like how the gel coat turned out.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Save your self the money on a dump gun. I ordered a 2.5mm gun on amazon from tcp global. Worked great and was 40$


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

ceejkay said:


> Save your self the money on a dump gun. I ordered a 2.5mm gun on amazon from tcp global. Worked great and was 40$


It was recommended at least 4mm tip. Did you thin it any?


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

i only thinned it with the duratech. it sprayed pretty darn good, as long as the psi was above 45-50. under that it didnt atomize very well.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

ironing out some of the wrinkles. when i did the transom i raised it up 2" to make it level all the way across. when i ran it before the rebuild the cav plate was buried like 2" under the water. after the rebuild its a bit high as im getting the occasional blow out and it blows out in turns. so i made a manual jack plate. all said and done it will be 6" of set back. it has a range of 3" so ill mount it 1" below the top of the transom.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

ripped off the old rubrail and put on a new black one. still need to put in the rope but it looks much better


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Nice... What rub rail did you use?


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

it was from sailormans in lauderdale. it was something they had in stock. ended up running 3$ a foot


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

I noticed that the boat has a rail on top like a splash guard... How does it do? Mine has the same thing and debating on putting on a piece of starboard on the side for more splash guard. Like the black piece on the pic below.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

my rolled gunwale stick out about 2" or so. even if i did spray rails i dont think it would do anything


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Got a tach and my gps installed. made a little side box for it. works out really well.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

One of the things that has been driving me nuts is the floor flex. im hoping to rectify that and gain a permanent cooler by adding in a coffin. So i started building the coffin. Its a long way from being finished. I would not recommend doing it the way i did it lol.


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2014)

Love your thread and boat! I bet that the new wood and glass is still lighter than the rotted soaking wet stuff you pulled out!


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

i would say that it is. I forgot to post this before but as of right now it runs a solid 26-27mph. Im looking to ass a sra3 prop in the not to distant future which should give me a mph or 2


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

ceejkay said:


> One of the things that has been driving me nuts is the floor flex. im hoping to rectify that and gain a permanent cooler by adding in a coffin. So i started building the coffin. Its a long way from being finished. I would not recommend doing it the way i did it lol.


CJ, what's the orange stuff you put on the inside of the cooler?


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

yobata said:


> CJ, what's the orange stuff you put on the inside of the cooler?


Its a microballoon and resin mixture. the microballoons are brown but makes a orange gold color


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Are you using it as a fairing compound? Or just so you can lay a thicker coat of resin?


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

It's fairing compound. is actually a pretty thin coat. the pic makes it look pretty thick though


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Got the coffin put in the boat. a layer of matt and 2 layers of 1708 on both inside and outside. Also routed out the channel for the wires and bedded them in with thickened resin. Now that everything is glassed in the cooler is almost air tight. Its kind of funny because it gives it almost a soft close feature. Hoping to finish up this project by the end of next week.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

man this has been a long project. finally got it done. its not pretty but it wasnt intended to be. it matches the rough skiff look ive been keeping with. the rustoleum top sides paint hasnt worn well and ill have to redo the boat sooner or later.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Looks good. I like the lights, they really light up the inside.


----------

